# We have battled, what do YOU think?



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Parkie said:


> Ahem, a lot of you already know me, so I will try not to offend anybody already. I will try my hardest to stay calm and not take things personal, I hope you will all do the same. Now that we have a new president in the whitehouse that AMERICA voted in, will you have an open mind and accept him, maybe hope for the best and see what happens in four years? Or are you going to dwell on this until 2012? I also noticed a lot of you saying 2010, don't know why...
> 
> I hope that he will be a good president and that even if you don't agree with some certain "rumors" that have been going around, you will find that they are not "rumors", and you will accept his views. If you don't, I hope that you can patiently wait, as we did with bush, for the next election. Let's stay calm. I will try.



Lighten up, Francis. Nobody is trying to steal your helmet. 

(Who did you do "battle" with? Another personality?)

I think this country is in trouble BECAUSE of people like you. The ones who are willing to sit back and wait to see what happens. 

The delegates to the Continental Congress EXPECTED "the people" to get involved in government. We can call, write, email, protest, cajole and impeach the scallywags if it's required. THEY are suppose to respond to US. 

The voters that bothered to vote elected a CHICAGO politician to the Whitehouse and he's surrounded himself with other CHICAGO politicians like Rahm-bo. This is NOT a good thing. 

Perhaps you could provide a list of any Honest, Upright, Law-abiding CHICAGO politicians that you are aware of. I'll assume Obama is at the top of your list. He's at the top of my list also but it's a different kind of list. :wink:

:cocktail:


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I am not one to sit idly by and let a socialist believing, anti-gun, HSUS supported, baby killer get away with anything.....I DO NOT believe in his polices and the agenda of this DEMOCRAT run congress....I DO NOT believe in the liberal agenda......it is bad news for hunters and gun owners....I take the fight to them....I will not let Ahbama and is disciples ruin this country....so I guess the answers is NO....I will not let sleeping dogs lay........simple as that...:wink:


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

I like Meat said:


> I am not one to sit idly by and let a socialist believing, anti-gun, HSUS supported, baby killer get away with anything.....I DO NOT believe in his polices and the agenda of this DEMOCRAT run congress....I DO NOT believe in the liberal agenda......it is bad news for hunters and gun owners....I take the fight to them....I will not let Ahbama and is disciples ruin this country....so I guess the answers is NO....I will not let sleeping dogs lay........simple as that...:wink:


me neither,so there's your answer parkie.no we will not sit back and let our country turn to a communist state and 2010 is the first chance to vote out the socialist congress which would make obama a puppet.we will not sit back silently and be taxed to death all the while he fills his cabinet full of elite tax cheats and give our right to defend ourselves for the "good of the state" and if i remember right no liberal ever gave bush a chance from day one so don't expect anything different from us.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I am really sorry but this thread got posted by accident. I posted Let's hear it, and this must have been my "rough draft". I edited it, and this somehow posted anyway. Please don't reply to it anymore. 

Thanks much! Sorry!


----------



## maddog68 (Mar 19, 2007)

*My View*

This is waht I think.

"LIBERAL-- The politically correct word for socialist.

This should be a bumper sticker.


----------



## Txrammer (Feb 19, 2009)

Liberalism is a disease! Got to be I tell you!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Liberalism IS a mental disorder. You have got to be mental to have enough sack to say 'we are all in this together' and that is why you WILL help your fellow neighbor pay for his mortgage, and your own. Liberalism is waking up every day of the week and looking into the mirror at your sorry pitiful self and thinking that it would be great if the Gubmit taxes the rich and passes some of that tax money down to you in the hopes that tearing someone else down will build you up.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

I think "Parkie" changed his nom de plume to "I not Ted" and that isn't an easy thing to do.

:zip:


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

I like Meat said:


> I am not one to sit idly by and let a socialist believing, anti-gun, HSUS supported, baby killer get away with anything.....I DO NOT believe in his polices and the agenda of this DEMOCRAT run congress....I DO NOT believe in the liberal agenda......it is bad news for hunters and gun owners....I take the fight to them....I will not let Ahbama and is disciples ruin this country....so I guess the answers is NO....I will not let sleeping dogs lay........simple as that...:wink:


Exactly!

P.S. - I am still waiting to see his birth certificate


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

I will not sit idly by while the fiddler plays during the burning of our constitution!:angry:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Hey guys, I am really sorry but this thread got posted by accident. I posted Let's hear it, and this must have been my "rough draft". I edited it, and this somehow posted anyway. Please don't reply to it anymore.
> 
> Thanks much! Sorry!


Read!


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

what did he say?


----------

